# English Pointer



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I think about buying puppy but I like to know about their strong motives. Who own English pointer, let your story tell about upland hunting. I have 8 years old choclate lab. She need retire for upland hunting. She loved to spend on waterfowl more than upland bird.


----------

